# Vote count. How many of you voted. 18+ only.



## quan chi (Apr 24, 2014)

*Indian general election, 2014*

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/55/Emblem_of_India.svg/85px-Emblem_of_India.svg.png​
This thread is dedicated to keep a track of how many TDF members have voted.

No political bash here just post here to confirm that you have voted & from which area. No other details required.

Optional : It would be better if we follow in order eg if someone starts like
 1. <voted> <area> the second one to post should continue like
 2. <voted> <area> ......like this.

Today voting is going on across 12 major states in india. Please cast your vote & utilize your right. Even if you don't want to vote anybody you can always select the lower most option..

[STRIKE]Lets see if we can reach atleast 25.[/STRIKE]
*Target completed!*
Now we want more!

*Please be honest!*

Well let me start.

1. Voted (area: mumbai).

Result so far.

*Sr.No**Member**Area*1memumbai2Zangetsumumbai3Pasapa Thrissur, Kerala4ariftwisterChidambaram, Tamil Nadu5root.kingkarnataka6mayooriteAjmer Rajasthan7nikufellowQuilon, Kerala8bhvma village in Maharashtra9monikerSriperumbudur constituency, Tamil Nadu10$hadow Meerut U.P.11SaiyanGoku  Raipur12RCuber   Bangalore, Karnataka13Gen.Libeb  Mumbai14Vyom   Delhi15ratul   Delhi16RazorbladeXtreme Jaipur17gopi_vbboy Hyderabad18gtaogagan bangalore 19lywyre  Vellore, TN 20rijinpk1   kannur: kerala 21bavusani   Hyderabad. 22hitesh Delhi. 23theserpent  Mangalore,Karnatakka 24Digital Fragger Hyderabad 25nac TN. 26kamal_saran ludhiana 27tkinKolkata28TenidaKolkata

*State/City wise distribution!*


*Sr. No.**State/City**No of voters*1Tamil Nadu42delhi33Maharashtra/Mumbai44Kerala35Karnataka/Bangalore/Mangalore46Rajasthan/jaipur/ajmer27U.P/Meerut18Chhattisgarh/raipur19AP/Hyderabad310 Punjab/ludhiana111 West bengal/Kolkata2


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2014)

Voted (area: mumbai).


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2014)

By any chance, is your name "Praveen kumar"?
and btw, elections started from APR-7...


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 24, 2014)

Voted: Thrissur, Kerala,


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 24, 2014)

Voted : Chidambaram, Tamil Nadu


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2014)

^ Dude. You're so open.


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2014)

^^It's a town.


----------



## root.king (Apr 24, 2014)

Voted karnataka


----------



## mayoorite (Apr 24, 2014)

6.voted Ajmer Rajasthan( on  17/04/2014).


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 24, 2014)

Voted Quilon, Kerala


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^It's a town.


I thought, he refers to P Chidambaram


----------



## bhvm (Apr 24, 2014)

voted, a village in Maharashtra.


----------



## anky (Apr 24, 2014)

won't be able to vote bcoz of exams as i stay in other city (Area:Varanasi)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2014)

I haven't voted in my life yet, never got the oppurtunity to.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 24, 2014)

anky said:


> won't be able to vote bcoz of exams as i stay in other city (Area:Varanasi)



is there a modi wave in ur area?


----------



## moniker (Apr 24, 2014)

Voted: Sriperumbudur constituency, Tamil Nadu. (Voted for the first time in my life, though I was eligible for voting in the last lok sabha elections too)


----------



## $hadow (Apr 24, 2014)

Voted Meerut U.P.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 24, 2014)

Not voted. Cuz is desh ka kuch nahi ho sakta. Neither do i expect anything from this country  . I am a realist


----------



## anky (Apr 24, 2014)

yeah FOR SURE, today was the nomination day for Modi, and there was huge crowd in the road show before that, but i am not there in Varanasi, my exams are going on here in Gwalior...:/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2014)

11. Voted: Raipur


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Not voted. Cuz is desh ka kuch nahi ho sakta. Neither do i expect anything from this country  . I am a realist


Atleast you could've used NOTA to exercise your citizenship.. 

Optimists vote.
Pessimists don't vote.
Realists vote for nota.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 24, 2014)

Good to know so many voted! Congrats guys for utilizing your rights! 

Still not 25 yet. . Then again we have time till 12th may.

Btw guys please use numbers. Like SaiyanGoku did.

The results so far.
1. me. 
2. Zangetsu (mumbai)
3. Pasapa (Thrissur, Kerala.)
4. ariftwister  (Chidambaram, Tamil Nadu)
5. root.king  (karnataka)
6. mayoorite (Ajmer Rajasthan( on 17/04/2014))
7. nikufellow (Quilon, Kerala)
8. bhvm (a village in Maharashtra)
9. moniker (Sriperumbudur constituency, Tamil Nadu.)
10. $hadow (Meerut U.P.)
11. SaiyanGoku (Raipur)


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Voting in Nagpur happened few days back..Despite applying for a voter card in October 2013, i have, neither received the card, nor was my name in the voter's list. . 
Frustrated & sad.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 24, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Voting in Nagpur happened few days back..Despite applying for a voter card in October 2013, i have, neither received the card, nor was my name in the voter's list. .
> Frustrated & sad.


This is very bad & a major problem in india. You should file a complaint.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 24, 2014)

Lol, getting a voter id card is so easy these days, i just had to sit infront of my pc and upload my photo, the BLO came to my home and gave me the card..


----------



## moniker (Apr 24, 2014)

Actually Voter ID card is not even mandatory to cast the vote. Any valid ID proof with photo (driving license etc) is fine, but your name should be on the electoral roll.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 24, 2014)

Guys first post updated!


----------



## RCuber (Apr 24, 2014)

Voted. Bangalore, Karnataka!!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 24, 2014)

Voted.  Mumbai.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2014)

Voted. Delhi.

Even if it doesn't matter.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 25, 2014)

Great! Thread updated. 
Still far away from 25.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 25, 2014)

Wish to vote will be 18 on 1st June maybe Delhi elections


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Great! Thread updated.
> Still far away from 25.



Yesterday read in FB that till 5pm only 40% Mumbaikars voted


----------



## quan chi (Apr 25, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Yesterday read in FB that till 5pm only 40% Mumbaikars voted



Maharashtra got approx 60% vote still better from last election. West bengal leads with approx 82% (highest). This is funny that nobody reported here from west bengal.


----------



## tkin (Apr 25, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Maharashtra got approx 60% vote still better from last election. West bengal leads with approx 82% (highest). This is funny that nobody reported here from west bengal.


West bengal is having one of the longest time for voting, most members here are from Kolkata or the surrounding region, we join the fray on 12th may


----------



## ratul (Apr 25, 2014)

Voted, Delhi..


----------



## quan chi (Apr 25, 2014)

tkin said:


> West bengal is having one of the longest time for voting, most members here are from Kolkata or the surrounding region, we join the fray on 12th may



I thought we have some guys from darjeeling side too. Anyways hope to see more names on 12th then .


ratul said:


> Voted, Delhi..


Updated!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 25, 2014)

What exactly is the issue about the news of  voter name missing?Does that mean a search
on your state election commission website will not list your name?

I got new voter id 6 months back due to address change and i can see
the record on ECI website and polling station , so it means your are on voter list right?


----------



## quan chi (Apr 26, 2014)

^^If you can see your name on the list then you should be fine.


----------



## RBX (Apr 26, 2014)

Voted on April 17, in Jaipur.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

I only voted once. Maybe I will vote this year too. All depends on weather (how hot it would be!), and if I will be free or not. When is the vote here in Kolkata / W.B anyway?  Sorry I don't follow meaningless news


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2014)

I voted after 5 pm because I went to sleep at 8 am


----------



## quan chi (Apr 26, 2014)

Thread updated.
Sorry a little bit off topic. The red tshirt guy with specs is obviously a team member for gags but listen to what he says.

The moral of the story is if you don't exercise your rights then you don't have any. 

[YOUTUBE]gqLxboccoU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quan chi (Apr 29, 2014)

Elections again tomorrow lets see how many names we get here.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 29, 2014)

How many of your were offered money for your votes?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> How many of your were offered money for your votes?



i was offered USD 1 billion


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 30, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> i was offered USD 1 billion



Too bad I was offered in rupees. So I Rejected


----------



## hitesh (Apr 30, 2014)

Voted. Delhi


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 30, 2014)

Voted: Hyderabad.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Voted (kannur: kerala)


----------



## lywyre (Apr 30, 2014)

Voted, Vellore, TN (24 April)


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 30, 2014)

Voted :Hyderabad.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 30, 2014)

voted!!! bangalore..........


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2014)

22 reached good!


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2014)

Voted:Mangalore,Karnatakka


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2014)

idk guys that ink mark is still there on my nail what to do abt it............


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2014)

Leave it be, as the nail grows the mark will come forward and keep cutting you nail till the mark gets removed,


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 2, 2014)

Voted.. had to travel 200 kms to vote though


----------



## ariftwister (May 2, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> idk guys that ink mark is still there on my nail what to do abt it............



They put the ink on my skin above nail, I peeled it off. Now I don't have any mark


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2014)

Good! 24. one remaining!
Guys to remove the ink use acetone or nail polish remover.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 3, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> they put the ink on my skin above nail, i peeled it off. Now i don't have any mark


the ink over skin doesn't last more than 4-5 days..........


----------



## RBX (May 3, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> idk guys that ink mark is still there on my nail what to do abt it............



Ink on fingernail can't be removed, you will have to wait a few months. I voted on December 1, and the last bit of ink got removed only a few weeks ago.

*www.thehindu.com/news/national/erase-voting-ink-at-your-own-risk/article5830556.ece

though you could try this and tell if it really works *www.mid-day.com/articles/shocking-indelible-ink-no-match-for-matchsticks/15259087


----------



## nac (May 3, 2014)

^ I think it depends...

It's already halfway for me. For people like me nail grows faster (I guess) as we bite our nails all the time. Most likely in another 10-15 days, there won't be any mark on my nail. 
So I am the 25th voter


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2014)

^^ good! Location please for updating.


----------



## nac (May 3, 2014)

Is that necessary? 
I am from TN.  *community.babycenter.com/js/tinymce_3_5_6/plugins/smileys/img/smiley-surprised.gifI think this is the first time I am saying where I am from


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2014)

nac said:


> Is that necessary?
> I am from TN.  *community.babycenter.com/js/tinymce_3_5_6/plugins/smileys/img/smiley-surprised.gifI think this is the first time I am saying where I am from


Yes. Don't worry I have put it in the same format there.

Btw 25 done! rest what we get will be bonus.  or lets wait & see where it will end.

*25 members target completed*


----------



## ariftwister (May 4, 2014)

TN tops the list with 4 voters


----------



## quan chi (May 4, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> TN tops the list with 4 voters


Yes.  Followed by delhi & mumbai both holding 3 members. I was actually expecting more members from delhi side.


----------



## kamal_saran (May 4, 2014)

I voted


----------



## quan chi (May 4, 2014)

kamal_saran said:


> I voted


From where? I am putting ludhiana. since its mentioned in your forum ID.
 Please add location also guys.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 4, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Yes.  Followed by delhi & mumbai both holding 3 members. I was actually expecting more members from delhi side.



kerala also holds 3 members


----------



## quan chi (May 4, 2014)

If we go state wise then maharashtra & karnataka also tops having 4 voters.

Guys please check if the table is correct. You are free to edit it if you find any mistakes.


*Sr. No.**State/City**No of voters*1Tamil Nadu42delhi33Maharashtra/Mumbai44Kerala35Karnataka/Bangalore/Mangalore46Rajasthan/jaipur/ajmer27U.P/Meerut18Chhattisgarh/raipur19AP/Hyderabad310 Punjab/ludhiana1


----------



## quan chi (May 8, 2014)

Nobody voted yesterday?


----------



## quan chi (May 10, 2014)

12th may will be last day for elections. Please vote & exercise your right!


----------



## ariftwister (May 13, 2014)

No votes on yesterday too? :what:


----------



## quan chi (May 13, 2014)

Yeah...At least you should have pressed "none of the above" In this way at least we could have shown our frustration.


----------



## tkin (May 14, 2014)

Voted on 12th.


----------



## quan chi (May 14, 2014)

^^First entry from west bengal ! Page updated.
Till now we got 27 voters from 11 states!


----------



## nac (May 14, 2014)

If we have said to whom we voted, we would also have thrown our projection numbers along with CNN, Times and all...


----------



## quan chi (May 14, 2014)

nac said:


> If we have said to whom we voted, we would also have thrown our projection numbers along with CNN, Times and all...


I have no objection but if we do then soon this thread will become a battlefield.

Instead I have an Idea why don't you all just pm me to whom you have voted. In that way I will just name the party & no of votes it got. I wont disclose the names who voted for whom.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 14, 2014)

we can post whom we have not voted. To make things more interesting.


----------



## ariftwister (May 14, 2014)

No aap,bjp,congress. No worthy contestors.


----------



## quan chi (May 14, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> we can post whom we have not voted. To make things more interesting.



But it won't be clear then which party has got our votes. Don't you think it will be more complicated then? Lets see what others have to say.

Till now the info i got.


*Sr.no**Party**No. of votes*1Local party1


----------



## Tenida (May 17, 2014)

Voted on 12th
Place: Kolkata


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2014)

Poll added. Anonymous poll. So no one will know who voted for so and so.


----------



## Don (May 17, 2014)

Did it.  And was worth it!


----------



## quan chi (May 17, 2014)

Tenida said:


> Voted on 12th
> Place: Kolkata


Good. Now we have 2 voters from kolkata. Thread updated.


Don said:


> Did it.  And was worth it!


Sorry could't get you.


Faun said:


> Poll added. Anonymous poll. So no one will know who voted for so and so.



Thanks.


----------

